# One last time



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody think making the 2 1/2 hour drive to camp perry will be worth it? Main concern is the ice conditions.i know it suppose to be cold up there but is that enough to tighten things back up for safety? This is my first year ice fishing and I'm addicted. Just looking to get out one last time.


----------



## 68TheJackyl68 (Feb 5, 2014)

I was really hoping to hit it tomorrow but after this snow, wind, couple warm days this week I am going to scrub it. Only my opinion but I would surely rather wait a couple days to let things settle and see what the veterans and guides have to say....better safe than sorry!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

KVD jr. said:


> Anybody think making the 2 1/2 hour drive to camp perry will be worth it? Main concern is the ice conditions.i know it suppose to be cold up there but is that enough to tighten things back up for safety? This is my first year ice fishing and I'm addicted. Just looking to get out one last time.


If you go out on that ice it may be just that...your "one last time". The ice is no longer any good and totally unpredictable. Stay home and stay safe.


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

were calling it quits for the seson. bring on the jig bite.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> If you go out on that ice it may be just that...your "one last time". The ice is no longer any good and totally unpredictable. Stay home and stay safe.


End the thread here....nuff said!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea....there's already threads starting about guys falling thru...that should be a big ol red flag for everyone..


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know about camp perry, but there were several inches of water on top of ice at S. Bass after last weekend. Alot of it was gone yesterday. It did not evaporate or refreeze. Not good for late season ice. Too much snow this winter. I've heard alot of reports of 18-20" ice, but I can't imagine any of it is clear. Be careful, we have many great ice seasons to come!


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> If you go out on that ice it may be just that...your "one last time". The ice is no longer any good and totally unpredictable. Stay home and stay safe.


when was the last time you were on that ice


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

reeldirty1 said:


> when was the last time you were on that ice


*************** I was just out a few days ago, it was 20" thick and it was fine then. I grew up in Minnesota and Michigan and have spent a good bit of time on ice in my 53 years. When ice goes, it goes fast from both the top and bottom. The weather we have had lately has been very hard on any ice on any water, but especially on big water like Erie. Way too much rain, way too much warmth, way too much spring sun, and way too much current from runoff pushing into the rivers and streams that flow below the ice you are on top of. The cold weather we get today and tomorrow will only create trap doors on the existing ice surface that will lead to a miserable surprise. Stay off is good advice IMO but you do want you want.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

LMAO. Yesterday ice was good at camp perry. Slushy on top but 10" solid clear ice below it, at least where we drilled which was about 5 miles out. Fishing was decent. Not sure about today tho. Be safe


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

In one of the other threads it's reported that guides were pulling their shanties... shouldn't that be a red flag to the rest here? 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

KaGee said:


> In one of the other threads it's reported that guides were pulling their shanties... shouldn't that be a red flag to the rest here?
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey KaGee....look up


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

LMAO I love this site.. :Banane29:


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Not everyone leaves the ice on the same day, it is determined by one's comfort/ experience. It is time to use the spud bars (just like early ice) if you decide to go out. It's great to fish on good ice, but what's just as important is what you are traveling across. I love this sport as much as anyone, but don't want to see anyone get hurt or worse.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Maybe im a optimist but i find it real hard to believe that there will not be any or little clear ice this weekend. I fished last fri sat n sun and had well over 2/3rds clear ice in each area we tried. Does this mean it is all that way? Absolutly not but doesnt mean its unsafe either. Use your head, steer clear of funny looking stuff, check the ice often and if your just unsure you probably should be doing it. My opinion the heavily traveled areas will be the worst conditions if your gunna try it. Maybe get off the trail a little do some checking for yourself and have a good time and most important be safe! O ya not calling anyone a liar or anything just stating my opinion so take it for what its worth. (Maybe thats nothing depending who you think you are)


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes we still had 16" of ice yesterday 10" of it was clear ice. 1-2" of slush on top. Most fish came 1/2 hour before dark 23 fow. Best bait was cicada green but lost 4 fish on it. Be safe and I'll be back out friday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/10/102692/3632472-3429186-3175621866-india.gif


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

This is to funny. But thanks guys. Think ill have to stay home. Like i said this is my first year and i dont want to bave one trip that ruins the hard water for me!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That was funny garrett


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

reeldirty1 said:


> when was the last time you were on that ice


I thought it was a great question. Like others said lots of people post and never step foot on the ice. Let alone lake erie till this year.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe I logged my last trip on this ice last sunday. The ice is definitely unpredictable and not worth the risk. Just read the post about the three guys who went through yesterday. Good luck all, see you all out jiggin on the reefs soon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Posts were cleaned up, please carry on and keep on topic. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Longspur said:


> I believe I logged my last trip on this ice last sunday. The ice is definitely unpredictable and not worth the risk. Just read the post about the three guys who went through yesterday. Good luck all, see you all out jiggin on the reefs soon.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Am curious as to where this happened???? Had to be crack, if not in island area. Or near shore or mouth of river/creek. 16-20" of ice will not deteriorate that fast with a couple of warm days. Air temp is warm but water below is still cold. Any details????


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

The best thing about ice is it floats .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hoppy63 said:


> Am curious as to where this happened???? Had to be crack, if not in island area. Or near shore or mouth of river/creek. 16-20" of ice will not deteriorate that fast with a couple of warm days. Air temp is warm but water below is still cold. Any details????


There's another thread with details already goin


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Posts were cleaned up, please carry on and keep on topic.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


spring cleaning?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I am staying off myself. Do what you want. Stuff is moving with all this wind. I am looking at the lake now and it is honkin'. Had to change some things after that alone. Put another 50 degree day in the mix Friday melting all this snow and pushing that warm water to the lake and it is not a good recipe. 
The discussion about the guy who went through.... I can tell you he was far from a rookie...actually the whole family grew up on the ice. Not going to quarterback anyone on the ice or for staying home. Its a gamble we all take. Between that, wheels going through and shanties being pulled that is enough for me to stay on the side of caution. This coming from someone who has had water coming through the holes from my own weight. 
It is a personal judgement call. Spuds will be a must but whatever you decide be safe, go slow and be prepared. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Has little to do with accidents. There have been a few very experienced guys that the Lake has taken. A accident is just that no matter how long or how little you have been out there.

There will be guys that don't have a clue about the lake that will be fishing after this that will be fine without taking precautions and then there will be guys the take every precaution and still may get in trouble. Accidents sometimes happen for no reason at all..

Glad to hear the gentlemen that went through are doing well. 

Lake Erie is always a fish at your own risk. 

Dwayne


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I will take the time to check the ice out to the first crack tomorrow and see where my comfort zone is for the lake this weekend. My favorite fishing time on the lake is launching the boat on the very first week of ice out. If I am not secure on anymore ice fishing I will wait for that. Maybe one more weekend of icefishing or maybe not. Regardless I think icefishing is about done for this year.


----------



## StuckInStark (Apr 4, 2013)

The problem is the clear ice that is around is usually clear but full if air bubbles creating almost like a sponge for ice BE SAFE we called it quits for this year as well


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Has little to do with accidents. There have been a few very experienced guys that the Lake has taken. A accident is just that no matter how long or how little you have been out there.
> 
> There will be guys that don't have a clue about the lake that will be fishing after this that will be fine without taking precautions and then there will be guys the take every precaution and still may get in trouble. Accidents sometimes happen for no reason at all..
> 
> ...


Exactly, a judgement call and fish at you own risk is saying the same thing. Just sounds better the way you put it, I guess.

Accidents happens for a reason but this is the internet so I am not getting into that debate, because on the internet you know everyone/everything is accurate and right!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

hoppy63 said:


> Am curious as to where this happened???? Had to be crack, if not in island area. Or near shore or mouth of river/creek. 16-20" of ice will not deteriorate that fast with a couple of warm days. Air temp is warm but water below is still cold. Any details????


Green island.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

hoppy63 said:


> Am curious as to where this happened???? Had to be crack, if not in island area. Or near shore or mouth of river/creek. 16-20" of ice will not deteriorate that fast with a couple of warm days. Air temp is warm but water below is still cold. Any details????


I seen the Ottawa river flowing Thur am at tendegrees.Many small creeks running over. The runoff is making it too the lake. A crack last week was that, a crack, with twenty inches of ice each side. No more, both sides are eroding from slush, sun runoff, bad combination.
Not saying you can't get out, just saying way more involved crossing a crack , than the crack itself. hope all stay safe.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> The best thing about ice is it floats .


... Floats in a glass of Crown Royal!


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Im with Steve Carlson. Give me some Sun tan and ice in my drink. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> ... Floats in a glass of Crown Royal!


Why bruise the Crown LOl


----------

